# cra ne creek



## 2gofish (Feb 9, 2010)

just got a call quads following air boat out . fishing was good . for air boat friends


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I would run down and try it ,here is what it looks like at #2 channel marker today


----------



## 2gofish (Feb 9, 2010)

guess i was getting bsed . not good


----------



## 2gofish (Feb 9, 2010)

how do you get pics


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

2gofish said:


> how do you get pics




http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/recon/station-cmt.html


----------



## 2gofish (Feb 9, 2010)

just talked to airboat freind going out north of turtel creek 4 wheelers going out with them 8 ins of ice catching limits of waleye mistake on crane creek info


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Looking at rogers pics, no thanks. Lots of guys went out of metzgers marsh. they parked out by the peir and went up over the rocks to get to the east side of the peir. The channel going out is all busted up from the air boats. They all looked quite a ways out there. 

Are those pics of the shipping channel Roger? If so, those guys are nuts.!#


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

JimmyZ said:


> Looking at rogers pics, no thanks. Lots of guys went out of metzgers marsh. they parked out by the peir and went up over the rocks to get to the east side of the peir. The channel going out is all busted up from the air boats. They all looked quite a ways out there.
> 
> Are those pics of the shipping channel Roger? If so, those guys are nuts.!#


yes it is,,,


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Went out of metzegers this morning on the quads we were out 4.3mi the fishing was good


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updates guys


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was out at Turtle Creek Thurs. and there was open water with geese landing in it all morning about a mile out.I also heard some guys busted through with the front wheels of a Gator in the same area.


----------



## whitetail98 (Jan 16, 2010)

Where is metzgers?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

metzgers is up past magee and ottawa marsh off of rt 2


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this report is from another site......

lots of walleye off metzgers about 2 miles just watch the dumba$$ airboats coming out of the channel.catawba island open water to the north slow fishing a few here and there water a little murky.east harbor lots of gills a few crappie and perch still being caught. clemons marina a few 4" perch being caught.cold creek stealhead are on fire with berkley power bait and spawn sacs.lots of little perch with an ocasional keeper try floating a wax worm for them under bridge. brought to you by someone who was very busy this weekend


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol thanks for the info freyedknot!!

Were goin out there tomoro


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

im heading out tuesday at 7 in morning any color or lure sugestion went out to day only one bit left early noshany but got one now


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

any walleye pics from the big pond???


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Lets just hope that they are all still alive....


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

lots of open water to the North and far East of Crane Creek- also alot of shove ice to work through. Gotta be careful

5 of us managed 30 eyes with some good quality Monday


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

we caught 31 sat and sunday will try to post a pic


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

tues morning metgers marsh area 10.00 am. roughly 150
guys on the ice 8 inches tick, see only three walleyes on the
ice, 4.3 miles out


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

31 walleye we caught last weekend


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I fished from 12:30-3:30 , 3.45 miles out. Got five,lost 2 at the hole, had several on for a couple of cranks. Lotsa of people out there. Lotsa of fish caught. About 8-10 inch of ice, with some slush pockets.

I seen a OGF sticker on the back of a cap on a black f-150. Who is that?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a dark blue F150 with no cap that was at Crane with the Team OGF sticker in my lower left rear window


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I was with kingfisher89 sunday at metzgers. I have a dark green f150 with a cap the back of the cap is black with a ogf sticker ?


----------



## whistlepig1975 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are there any cracks to cross? How much parking is available? Is there a quad/sled trail to follow out? What colors are working best? I've never fished out of Crane Creek only Catawba. So any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

B Thomas said:


> I have a dark blue F150 with no cap that was at Crane with the Team OGF sticker in my lower left rear window



That was proably the truck. I seen the sticker out of the corner of my eye, thought it had a cap on it.

I will be there in the morning (wed). I drive a green ranger with a piss on Obama sticker on it.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

did anyone let the sheriff know about all this fun and mischief going on?lol


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

have any more of those Obama Stickers?


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

whistlepig1975 said:


> Are there any cracks to cross? How much parking is available? Is there a quad/sled trail to follow out? What colors are working best? I've never fished out of Crane Creek only Catawba. So any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.



I didn`t cross any cracks,but there is some slush pockets, as of monday afternoon. There was a good trail monday,but with this new snow I don`t know. Will find out tomorrow. I`ve caught all my fish this year on a blue and silver buckshot.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

There are plenty of cracks out of metzgers, big shove pile too.

Keep your eyes open for slush thats where the cracks are....


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

I think those stickers now just say... POO
either way it works...


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

never mind


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

How bad are the slush pockets? I plan to load my gear in my backpack and ride my mountian bike out towing my shanty. Hopefully the snow won't be too big a factor. I will be wearing a pink shawl my Grandma made me with matching hat and mittens If you see me give me a big hello


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> How bad are the slush pockets? I plan to load my gear in my backpack and ride my mountian bike out towing my shanty. Hopefully the snow won't be too big a factor. I will be wearing a pink shawl my Grandma made me with matching hat and mittens If you see me give me a big hello


My God...you are planning on fishing the Pburg side of the river this year, aren't you.....


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

> How bad are the slush pockets? I plan to load my gear in my backpack and ride my mountian bike out towing my shanty. Hopefully the snow won't be too big a factor. I will be wearing a pink shawl my Grandma made me with matching hat and mittens If you see me give me a big hello


LOL!! Do you think your Grandma will make me a purple one?!!


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

swantucky said:


> How bad are the slush pockets? I plan to load my gear in my backpack and ride my mountian bike out towing my shanty. Hopefully the snow won't be too big a factor. I will be wearing a pink shawl my Grandma made me with matching hat and mittens If you see me give me a big hello



somehow, i can totally picture you doing that lol


----------



## Sir Walter (Feb 13, 2009)

Took a ride to Magee Marsh earlier today. There must have been 60 to 80 trucks and cars in the parking lot. Talked to one guy coming off the ice. He was on a snowmobile and said he went out 5 miles and worked his way back in to about 2.5 miles before quitting. Between him and 6 friends, they only caught two walleyes. He said on Monday he caught over 25 walleyes between two guys. He said you don't want to go East. Straight out or a little west. He said he fished on 8 to 9 inches of ice. They are all going out just at the end of the second parking lot. The trail is just ok and you can see a lot of shove ice out straight and to the East. May try it on Sat. if the winds stay down. Be safe, I'm sure everyone remembers what happened last year Tom


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

hows the ice planing on going out tom morning any info would help thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Ice is diminishing, bad feeling someone will be getting rescued this weekend...


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks 4 the report thinking about going out and looking around


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya thinking about staying home ......i have the same feeling i had last year


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Just saw it posted on another site that there was a crack opened up off of Crane today and there were some machines stranded. Don't know any details, but it doesnt' sound good. The source is reliable but the information is second hand. I wouldn't go tomorrow or Sunday without first calling an ice guide that has been out daily and can give you some accurate and detailed information.......maybe even some advice like "stay home" that could end up saving your life. Be smart..........watch the wind forcast and always error on the side of safety.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

yep i just got that report too crack opened up off of crain creek dont know how wide.....the guys were saying they crossed a few cracks and then about a 5in crack that was this morning and there were about 150 guys on the other side of that crack..no fish..i am staying home....i came up sick anyways be carefull guys......or see you on the news...........i got that same feeling that i did when i stayed home the day of the flow last year


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

also in years past you could run se twards port clinton to escape.....ice isent good down that way to be able to do that this year


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes sounds like the lake is opening up quickly. We don't need a repeat of last Feb.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Heard one guy lost his quad but they pulled him out today. Its off for me thats for sure.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Whatever you do don't take a quad! That ice is movin!


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

I was out on Monday night and Thursday (last) night.
The amount of change in the ice since Monday is quite remarkable.
We got the quad hung up in a slushy spot (small pressure crack) and after getting it out we found the back tire of the quad went through. Water began gushing up through the hole like nothing I've ever seen before.
That was enough for me. I'm done.
Marked about 5 fish between the 2 trips and never had a hook-up or even a solid bite.
Sherriff Bratton is gonna be rippin some guys a new one within the next day or two in my opinion. It won't be me though.

...and like others have said...if the ice move and WHEN it DOES move there isn't going to be an escape route.
It's going to float off like raft this time and it could make for an even bigger rescue than last year.
I'm not one for telling people what to do because it's their lives at stake and their equipment, but at this point the way it stands now...
Don't go out on the ice.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

just spoke with my buddy he's out on his quad and close to the limit for the 3 of them,he's reporting no travel problems for them,caught 3 hogs the rest eaters.i'm not saying its safe,the satellite looks terrible,watch the wind boys.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> Yes sounds like the lake is opening up quickly. We don't need a repeat of last Feb.


WE???? YOU live in Iowa dude.

Everyone on OGF really needs to stop telling guys ice conditions , hasn't everyone noticed all the new members almost demanding information like the site owes them something...go find out yourself. When it comes to the mainland or ice in general expecially with as much open water as there is...not a good idea telling anyone ANYTHING. You just might be partially responsible for someone demise. You want safe ice...go ice skating.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok Kgone here is the latest satalite image

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=a1.10050.1812.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg

Yeah WE I fish there on Erie probably more than some of the Ohio guys do. Sorry you have a problem with that. I follow the weather there daily so I can plan my trips hey I even fish Erie more than I fish in my "home" waters.

I'm not giving daily ice reports at all and I think those that want to go ice fishing should call guides that fish those areas. I in no way insuated that.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I understand what your saying but if you have a good report on ice why not share it. If someone wants to go check it out then, then that is on them. A report is better than no report.....KEEP POSTING YOUR ICE CONDITION REPORTS!!!




K gonefishin said:


> WE???? YOU live in Iowa dude.
> 
> Everyone on OGF really needs to stop telling guys ice conditions , hasn't everyone noticed all the new members almost demanding information like the site owes them something...go find out yourself. When it comes to the mainland or ice in general expecially with as much open water as there is...not a good idea telling anyone ANYTHING. You just might be partially responsible for someone demise. You want safe ice...go ice skating.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> Ok Kgone here is the latest satalite image
> 
> http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=a1.10050.1812.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link I'm pretty aware of where to find it though. 

My post except for the first line was not intended for you..just a general statement at guys giving advice on Erie ice.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Thanks for the link I'm pretty aware of where to find it though.
> 
> My post except for the first line was not intended for you..just a general statement at guys giving advice on Erie ice.


No problem I want people who ice fish to stay as safe as you do. Personally I don't have the cajohnies to do it. :T is where I'll be 

Oh and yeah I have a close attachment to that lake. I fell in love with it almost 4 years ago. I also plan on buying a house in the Huron are in the future.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i say keep yourself at home or take a ride to canada..........am i wrong?


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

just got back from metizgers went out at 7am today started fishing 3.85m outabout 4m is open water fished 4 about 10 min then got a call that ice was coming lose we packed and made it 2about 2.4m then a buddy came backand said no crack we fished there and caught 8 between 3 guys and missed alot of fish then got another call that the ice was movingat 215 we left land made it back to metizgers with no crack so i think all the cracks were at crane creek. butwill not be goning back there till im in a boat i dont want to press my luck again if u go please be safe


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i thought this was an informative web-site. i dont care if he is from mexico he is spending money in our state and he cares about our fishery, so let him post without getting dogged at. at sometime or another we all have fished in other states or countries so whats the difference. keep posting IOWA DAVE.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

i was out at metzgers too today fishing by 7 left at 330. no cracks that i had to cross, we were out a little over 2 miles. caught three lost five fishing died down after the morning bite.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

fishingful said:


> i say keep yourself at home or take a ride to canada..........am i wrong?


So if you would be so kind as to tell me why you are so against me? I have many friends all along Ohio shores of Erie and fish with them ever month give or take a week they call me all year most cases every week asking when I am headed up. Not sure what your Problem is


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> So if you would be so kind as to tell me why you are so against me? I have many friends all along Ohio shores of Erie and fish with them ever month give or take a week they call me all year most cases every week asking when I am headed up. Not sure what your Problem is


He was not refering to you.....he was speaking of the ice conditions Any offshore wind is a good way to go for a ride, that is what he meant.

As far as to report or not report, that is the question. I am really not sure how to answer that. I will not report unless there are dangerous conditions people should look out for. 

Take a look across the Erie threads so far this year....as soon as a report that says "we killed them off X fishing on 10" of ice" comes in you have every pillow biter in the tri-state area with a quad and a busted off fishing pole headed to Erie. What the guy that was making the report fails to say is that they crossed 3" of ice to get there. Why is that not reported?? Because they did not know they crossed 3", they followed a path out and caught fish. If you think I am full of chit, fine.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> So if you would be so kind as to tell me why you are so against me? I have many friends all along Ohio shores of Erie and fish with them ever month give or take a week they call me all year most cases every week asking when I am headed up. Not sure what your Problem is



Dave all he is saying is the ice is going to break loose and drift north to Canada. His comment had absolutely nothing to do with you. It was meant to anyone who goes out will rode an iceberg north! 

Everyone needs a giant case or CHILLAX ! I have cabin fever as bad as I have ever had but I cancelled my plans to fish when I seen the sw wind forecasted! 

Please everyone if the wind OS at your back tomorrow when you get to the beach stay off. We don't want sheriff triple chin on tv calling icefisherman idiots again!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Dave all he is saying is the ice is going to break loose and drift north to Canada. His comment had absolutely nothing to do with you. It was meant to anyone who goes out will rode an iceberg north!
> 
> Everyone needs a giant case or CHILLAX ! I have cabin fever as bad as I have ever had but I cancelled my plans to fish when I seen the sw wind forecasted!
> 
> Please everyone if the wind OS at your back tomorrow when you get to the beach stay off. We don't want sheriff triple chin on tv calling icefisherman idiots again!


What if we are idiots?? Then can we go


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

For the record,I will continue to report the facts regarding conditions and the bite,when its on and when its off.This site exists to share info.I've gained a great deal from it and I hope to contribute accurate info as well.We are all adults and make our own decisions to venture out on ice that is unpredictable as well as leave the harbors in our boats when conditions are less than perfect,its no different,everyone has their own comfort level.I will say clearly there is no such thing as safe ice, at the islands where i fish or off mainland!when you leave the shore its on you.I recommend a guide for the newbies trying to experience ice fishing on erie.I personally am happy to help guys with questions they may have.K Gone;I respect you and your experience on erie, but it seems you have been quick to pounce on guys here lately.the lake is for everyones enjoyment regardless of where your from.I'm bringing guys from savannah, Ga for the spring bite and cant wait!Now for the good stuff.....my buddies polished off their limits today and threw fish back,off the ice at 5pm.They had no travel issues.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah cabin fever is to its MAX No problem I understand now


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Sent you a PM Double J


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

sent u another one dj


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You guys are taking my comments WAY to literal and seem to be reading between lines that aren't there..nevermind. I should know better on how to word things around here by now..should have never said anything in the first place to any of you in this thread. sorry dudes.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> You guys are taking my comments WAY to literal and seem to be reading between lines that aren't there..nevermind. I should know better on how to word things around here by now..should have never said anything in the first place to any of you in this thread. sorry dudes.


Kgone have you once ever thought it was how you are saying them and not the fact that they were said? Your right some things are better kept to ones self.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

swantucky said:


> What if we are idiots?? Then can we go


Swany we may need you to defend us ice fisherman again on the evening news so make sure your best threads are clean and that your shaved


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> So if you would be so kind as to tell me why you are so against me? I have many friends all along Ohio shores of Erie and fish with them ever month give or take a week they call me all year most cases every week asking when I am headed up. Not sure what your Problem is


nothing against you! sorry if you took it that way


swantucky said:


> He was not refering to you.....he was speaking of the ice conditions Any offshore wind is a good way to go for a ride, that is what he meant.
> 
> As far as to report or not report, that is the question. I am really not sure how to answer that. I will not report unless there are dangerous conditions people should look out for.
> 
> Take a look across the Erie threads so far this year....as soon as a report that says "we killed them off X fishing on 10" of ice" comes in you have every pillow biter in the tri-state area with a quad and a busted off fishing pole headed to Erie. What the guy that was making the report fails to say is that they crossed 3" of ice to get there. Why is that not reported?? Because they did not know they crossed 3", they followed a path out and caught fish. If you think I am full of chit, fine.





Papascott said:


> Dave all he is saying is the ice is going to break loose and drift north to Canada. His comment had absolutely nothing to do with you. It was meant to anyone who goes out will rode an iceberg north!
> 
> Everyone needs a giant case or CHILLAX ! I have cabin fever as bad as I have ever had but I cancelled my plans to fish when I seen the sw wind forecasted!
> 
> Please everyone if the wind OS at your back tomorrow when you get to the beach stay off. We don't want sheriff triple chin on tv calling icefisherman idiots again!


Both you guys have it! tommrow is calling for s-sw winds.................where have we seen this before? guys will say 5-10 mph isent much and go out but it dosent take that much to move that ice sheet with nothing locking it in to the north......they call it the 911 crack for a reason.............i am all about taking chances......i throw myself out of air planes down hills in the snow and over jumps with mtn. bikes......but they are calculated risk....not that the cost gaurd cant rescue you .........just not worth my time when i have acess to 2 charter boats all summer.......if i want to go fish i will go....i have grown up around and on the lake since 1981 seen it happen over and over again ..........bad weather and ice flows.....there is a time to go out and a time to stay home......its your choice.... we seem to have this agrument every year.........i canceled my plans to go up there.......if i were to go i would go off catawba tommrow .......it would be safer than crain creek........just my 2 $ worth

/ my replys to this thread


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Double J said:


> For the record,I will continue to report the facts regarding conditions and the bite,when its on and when its off.This site exists to share info.I've gained a great deal from it and I hope to contribute accurate info as well.We are all adults and make our own decisions to venture out on ice that is unpredictable as well as leave the harbors in our boats when conditions are less than perfect,its no different,everyone has their own comfort level.I will say clearly there is no such thing as safe ice, at the islands where i fish or off mainland!when you leave the shore its on you.I recommend a guide for the newbies trying to experience ice fishing on erie.I personally am happy to help guys with questions they may have.K Gone;I respect you and your experience on erie, but it seems you have been quick to pounce on guys here lately.the lake is for everyones enjoyment regardless of where your from.I'm bringing guys from savannah, Ga for the spring bite and cant wait!Now for the good stuff.....my buddies polished off their limits today and threw fish back,off the ice at 5pm.They had no travel issues.


nice glad they had a good time............i think some of the stories we get are from unexperienced ice fishermen........heck my dad almost droped through a airboat break through this year.......saw it in the nick of time


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

got the small boat ready,


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

"got the small boat ready, " 
02-20-2010 12:38 AM 
any minute now


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

If you have cabin fever that bad go up to Big Manistique Lake in the U.P. They are driving pick-ups across it. It's been said here earlier but the best advise on Erie is if it's a sw wind, GO HOME! Man I love ice fishing but lookin at those SAT pics and seein the wind directions I think you have to be insane to head out there. Don't give Bratton any more TV time.


----------



## 2gofish (Feb 9, 2010)

just back 4 day trip to cran creek area. did well both wst and east away from pack. trip was great but friend lost quad and got wet . be sides that saw go ice just a freak thing. today fished 20 yards off what looks like open water but 2 inches. saw it shove in toay about 20 feet . covering are holes. never saw that before . 2 ,10 ponders and alot of 3to5 pounders . if going out becarefull and check ice and wind alot it is funny ice out there.


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

Going up tomorrow morning to fish off the Lakeside Dock- Ice any good that way?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

might need a air boat and rain coat


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

Is that Sandusky Bay?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

no thats my bath tub...i ran out of wood!!!!


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Ohio Banker said:


> Going up tomorrow morning to fish off the Lakeside Dock- Ice any good that way?


Checked there yesterday. Ice about 100yds then open water. Ice @ Marblehead Light about 30 yds. About ten guys out @ Catawba SP. It's done.
A few days and I'm findin a spot 2 launch.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

The hot bite yesterday was about 6 1/2 miles out and only about 100 yards from all the open water. 

Many, Many limits were caught.


----------



## wksiv69 (Jan 6, 2010)

was out today four miles went over a crack and busted threw, the back of my quad was under water the only thing keeping it from going in was the back rack got caught on the ice, it was a close one! on our way back in found a nice size hole on the path you couldn't see, it was about a half to a mile from shore!!! just letting you guys know, you couldn't even tell it was there!!! for the fish we got ours lost two monsters at the hole, orange and silver,chartuse and silver little cleo's


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

glad you didn't lose your wheeler, i seen that hole on my way in Tuesday nite.i just hope the wind don't destroy the ice but its kinda looking that way ,its pretty sloppy out there.spooky when you have to ride in the water.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad no one got hurt.. Avoid the airboat path!!!!!!!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ice might move a little today


Realtime Coastal Observation Network (RECON) Station
Toledo Channel Marker #2 Location: 41° 49.533´ N, 83° 11.617´ W, Depth: 28 ft (8.5 m) 
Webcam Photos:
Click on Photo for Larger & Previous Images





Conditions around 8:00 am EST on Thu, Feb 25, 2010 (13:00 GMT)
NOTE: Italic data is more than four hours old
(Data updated hourly at about :15 minutes past the hour) Data Plots 


Air Data: 
Wind Speed: 18.72 kts Maximum Wind Speed: 21.91 kts 329.7° (NNW) Air Temperature: 22.9 °F (-5.1 °C)


----------



## wksiv69 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wanna thank all the guys that came running to help when my quad fell in the crack!!! maybe it was just compressed time but it seemed I was just getting up from the ice and I could hear you all coming, I have been on some rescue's and sometimes an extra hand is needed, it was very moving to see so many people willing to reach out! just wanted to say THANKS A MILLION!!!


----------



## whitetail98 (Jan 16, 2010)

How much longer is the ice gonna last would like to make another trip to the creek!!!


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

whitetail98 said:


> How much longer is the ice gonna last would like to make another trip to the creek!!!


No offense, but the few posts preceding yours reference 2 falls through the ice. One a quad, the other a person. 30-40mph winds are forecast and "spooky" ATV rides. Please clarify what you mean by "How much longer is the ice gonna last?".


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be up tommrow and sat morning......my dad has been out every day this week and doing well....8 inches of ice every place he checked with spots of slush on the way out....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

fishingful said:


> I will be up tommrow and sat morning......my dad has been out every day this week and doing well....8 inches of ice every place he checked with spots of slush on the way out....


I don't know what lake erie your Dad is fishing, I haven't seen 8inches besides in the shove packs. Slush was terrible yesterday but this cold should thicken us and harden the surface, be careful on quads


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I can tell you this. I was out there in the airboat yesterday and the conditions are terrible for a four wheeler. Tons of slush with lots of water on top of the ice. Ice was about 6in in the two places we fished. Fished both to the Northeast and to the Northwest. We BUSTED through many of times!!! There is no way if your on a 4 wheeler to tell what your driving on. We had 5 quads just south of us about 5mi out next to the open water. On the way in we busted through twice just 300 yds south of those guys! I love to fish but you gotta be a fool to be out there fishing on a 4 wheeler now. Those walleyes are not worth your life! As a side note the fishing was only fair. Many lookers but not as agressive as they were earlier in the week. My advice is don't do it if your on a machine!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

This post kinda reminds me of the movie perfect storm....there are some brave souls going out in these kind of conditions.....if you choose to go make sure you wear a life jacket and **** luck to yall .....


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been on the only Lake Erie I know of several times this year and as of Sunday, I found 8" everywhere except for one spot that was 13". With all that said, winds are strong right now and they are calling for high winds tomorrow so you won't catch me on the lake this weekend. Doesn't matter what direction the wind blows. The piece of ice we are fishing on isn't all that big so it wouldn't take much to turn it into a giant pile of shove.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

well i am staying home.......ice is bad! 1 quad and 1 sled went through today! think its done for the year ....only 20 cars in the lot! heading to mosquito

thinking about geting an airboat next year


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

AS OF 2 HOURS AGO: THIS WEEKEND IS A NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bad news, its over


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't want anything to do with it either


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone thats thinking of icefishing erie drive up there and see whats going on for yourself! I'm not trying to be disrespectful but one person says the ice is fine then an hour later their saying its not!!! So my advice is drive up and see for yourself. I know its a pain as i live an hour away from the lake myself but after reading all the crap on here i decided to take a drive and make my own decision. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Conditions around 7:00 am EST on Fri, Feb 26, 2010 (12:00 GMT)
NOTE: Italic data is more than four hours old
(Data updated hourly at about :15 minutes past the hour) Data Plots 


Air Data: 
Wind Speed: 20.98 kts 
Maximum Wind Speed: 24.50 kts ) 
Air Temperature: 25.5 °F (-3.6 °C) 

Wi nd Direction: 305.0° (NW


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

If you gotta fish than do yourself a favor and spend the money to get over to the islands. The last I heard was the ice was still good there. With all this wind who knows how it's going to hold up Crane has to be a disaster now.


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

2 of my buddies went swimming about 3.5 miles off of Crane yesterday. If you're heading out there be very careful. Hard to tell how much ice is under you when you are on a machine!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

the waves are not to bad today at #2


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

roger do you have a link to that Toledo Chan#2 cam. Thanks,


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/tol2/http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/tol2/


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/recon/station-cmt.html


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Roger I had Modis but not the others.


----------

